
Neurotic Styles of Management (2010) - colund
https://gbr.pepperdine.edu/2010/08/seven-neurotic-styles-of-management/
======
goldenkey
This article hits too close to home.. I myself have a manager who has grand
swings of emotion. His sole attitude can ruin my day. Otherwise, I kind of
like the job..

------
hliyan
Compulsive/abrasive styles seem to describe a lot of leaders in the technology
industry, including Bill Gates and Steve Jobs. Because I tend to be a bit
perfectionist when it comes to code quality and user experience, I myself
could be described as "compulsive". Where does one draw the line between good
perfectionism and bad?

